# AZ Screen Name



## wintersyndrome (Nov 27, 2006)

OK It's probably been done before, Just Curious of how all of y'all came up with your AZ screen names.

Myself, when I got bitten by the skiing and eventually the snowboarding bug, my life was devoted to it during the winter months.  Then in April or May when I'd run into friends (who don't ski) whom I haven't seen since October would ask where Ive been, annually the answer became the same..so eventually i was told i had the winter syndrome.  (It was also my first email address when 56k was considered fast)


----------



## Brn4353 (Nov 27, 2006)

first screen name I had on this internet thing...just kinda stuck.


----------



## Jonni (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine's my school nickname. It originally started with a 'y' at then over time the 'y' evolved into a 'i.'


----------



## Plowboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Plowing snow for 18 years. Or was that 17???


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Nov 28, 2006)

This has been done before I am sure.  I chose my moniker because I was born in the part of Italy known as South Tyrol.  BTW, I use the same moniker at www.killingtonzone.com and at www.tetongravity.com


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 28, 2006)

My last name is Bird. My birthday is 08/29. I use the same one at TGR and Epic.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2006)

Grassi is my last name, 21 was my jersey number for high school lax.


----------



## Terry (Nov 28, 2006)

I just go by my first name.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine's just a combination of jobs:  Patroller=Sled Hauler, Paramedic=Medic.  (Fire-fightin',EMS Teachin', Radio Fixin', sledhaulingmedic was too long.)


----------



## andyzee (Nov 28, 2006)

First name, last name initial.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 28, 2006)

GA2SKI=Got to ski


----------



## Ski Diva (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine is the name I use for the blog I have for women skiers, Ski Diva, at http://skidiva.blogspot.com.

Also, it's what I am.


----------



## John84 (Nov 28, 2006)

My name (John), however I'm not too sure where the 84 came from.


----------



## snowconehead (Nov 28, 2006)

All the names I like were either taken or blocked so I came up with this one.  I haven't had a snow cone in decades, but I like to watch children eat them.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope you get what you derserve snowconehead.  This has to be the worst most insulting post ever. Kids wtf is wrong with you.


----------



## noski (Nov 28, 2006)

noski.....hmmm. Let's just say that I would need to stick close to sledhaulingmedic.


----------



## Talisman (Nov 28, 2006)

Talisman is my favorite trail at Magic Mountain and it is easy to spell.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 28, 2006)

snowconehead said:


> All the names I like were either taken or blocked so I came up with this one.  *I haven't had a snow cone in decades, but I like to watch children eat them.*



:blink:  Yes, I'm not sure where this is going either.  Maybe you should clarify because right now that seems odd.

And what names were blocked?


----------



## DEVO (Nov 28, 2006)

I used to run a Developmental mountain bike team for teens.  I started using DEVO on Bustedspoke.com so the guys would know it was me and just kept using it on other sites.  I use the same alias on TetonGravity.com


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Nov 28, 2006)

Been using this handle since playing Quake 1 back in 1997, Zappa fan, and it's easier to type than Ship Arriving too late to Save a Drowning Witch, however, I always liked the album Yellow Shark....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 28, 2006)

When I worked in Manhattan, I would take Yoga class.  I didn't want to fart and embarrass myself so I used to eat copious amounts of Beano.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> When I worked in Manhattan, I would take Yoga class. I didn't want to fart and embarrass myself so I used to eat copious amounts of Beano.


 
I've been meaning to ask you bout your screen name, now I'm glad I didn't


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 28, 2006)

skibum comes off my plate and 9995 because the car is a 99 9-5.


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

Mine's a closely guarded secret. I'd tell you, but then I'd have to kill you...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd rather not answer this question again.

Also, I don't understand what's so bad about snowcone's post. Kids get into snowcones and end up covered in the uber-staining flavoring. What's not to love watching parents freak out trying to get grape superstain out of their kid's shirt?


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I'd rather not answer this question again.
> 
> Also, I don't understand what's so bad about snowcone's post. Kids get into snowcones and end up covered in the uber-staining flavoring. What's not to love watching parents freak out trying to get grape superstain out of their kid's shirt?



Totally, I'm actually a little more worried about people jumping to some sort of perverse "Aqualung-like" conclusion rather than simply getting a kick out of kids. Watching kids is source for endless *innocent* amusement.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 28, 2006)

Paul said:


> ......some sort of perverse "Aqualung-like" conclusion.......



No one under the age of 40 understood this reference.......


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 28, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> No one under the age of 40 understood this reference.......



I'm under 40, and I understood it. Of course, I'm old for my age.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 28, 2006)

I ski and drive an Audi with Quattro


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I'm under 40, and I understood it. Of course, I'm old for my age.



I'm under 40 and I made the reference... :blink: :lol: 

BTW...not trying to set-off a :flame: or anything, I'm sure TB's tongue was more or less in cheek, but Bob, maybe you should switch to Sanka.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 28, 2006)

Paul said:


> I'm under 40 and I made the reference... :blink: :lol:




Impossible!  No one listened to Jethro Tull after 1976........You must have one of those Soriano-style Dominican birth certificates that says you're 29 when you're really 47..........


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Impossible!  No one listened to Jethro Tull after 1976........You must have one of those Soriano-style Dominican birth certificates that says you're 29 when you're really 47..........



:lol: 


My *DAD* was a fan. ;-) 


I'm 35, btw...so pretty close....


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 28, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I'd rather not answer this question again.
> 
> Also, I don't understand what's so bad about snowcone's post. Kids get into snowcones and end up covered in the uber-staining flavoring. What's not to love watching parents freak out trying to get grape superstain out of their kid's shirt?



Doesn't your screen name have something to do with spiders?  ;-)  I can't remember the naming system...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 28, 2006)

I think your right, the family of spiders or something like that.


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ctenidae


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm just not all that creative, I guess... :roll:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2006)

Decaf it is.


----------



## roark (Nov 28, 2006)

I used roark for any spam related sites. It carried through here ;-)  (and Kzone, TGR, Epic, SR, ...) I happened to be an Ayn Rand book when I first used it.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 28, 2006)

hammer said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ctenidae



I'm all upset- not too long ago a GIS for ctenidae would bring up photoshopped pictures of my two NYC Century rides...


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Decaf it is.



:beer: :grin: 



roark said:


> I used roark for any spam related sites. It carried through here ;-)  (and Kzone, TGR, Epic, SR, ...) I happened to be an Ayn Rand book when I first used it.



The Fountainhead is one of my all-time favorites as well. Howard was quite the character.


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2006)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Looks like I missed something here...



Bob is referring to this post:



snowconehead said:


> All the names I like were either taken or blocked so I came up with this one.  I haven't had a snow cone in decades, *but I like to watch children eat them.*



Which by itself could be interpreted as pretty harmless, but consider the fact that we sleuthed out "snowconehead" as being our very own resident troll, "beswift" and it takes on a whole 'nother level of creepiness...


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

Greg said:


> but consider the fact that we sleuthed out "snowconehead" as being our very own resident troll, "beswift" and it takes on a whole 'nother level of creepiness...



Ahhhh.... Then I retract my former defense of this post.

And my apologies to Bob, although, decaf is better for you anyway...;-) :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2006)

I have been quiet since my outburst.  I handled this wrong.  Kids are a topic I don't take lightly and had concerns about where the post was going.  The mods handled this and sorry I made it worse.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 28, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> My last name is Bird. My birthday is 08/29. I use the same one at TGR and Epic.


I have the same birthday


My name is an abbreviation for Cadets of Bergen County and Blue Devils - two drum corps I was a fan of back in the day.


"Whoooooooooa, Aqualuuuuuuuuunng"


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

Bob R said:


> I have been quiet since my outburst.  I handled this wrong.  Kids are a topic I don't take lightly and had concerns about where the post was going.  The mods handled this and sorry I made it worse.



Naw, man. You saw the troll for what he was. And you interpreted it correctly. Kudos.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2006)

Thankx Paul.  Your post was taken the way it was intended.  Not to agressive, but you made me think.  Fair enough.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow. How did you figure out it was our old buddy swiftus? In that light, yeah, it could be a nasty post.


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Wow. How did you figure out it was our old buddy swiftus? In that light, yeah, it could be a nasty post.



Hit the user name, then check out the other posts he's made. The writing style sticks out like a sore thumb. The most obvious is his reply to the wireless internet at Kmart thread.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Wow. How did you figure out it was our old buddy swiftus? In that light, yeah, it could be a nasty post.



There were several clues, but I'm not going to share them...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 28, 2006)

FWIW swifty has been posting recently on snowjournal.com he got banned the other day and came right back with a new name quickly dissing our friend River.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2006)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> History lesson completed .. troll would be a compliment for him "Beswift"
> The February 7th post's I hope are what got him banned .. A coworker of mine parents were on Flight 11 ..



You could say that was the last straw...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 28, 2006)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> History lesson completed .. troll would be a compliment for him "Beswift"
> The February 7th post's I hope are what got him banned .. A coworker of mine parents were on Flight 11 ..




...Andy, TB and I were just speaking about that thread on Saturday.  Yeah...he's a piece of work.  I was just a young AZer back then and almost left because of it.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 28, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> No one under the age of 40 understood this reference.......




I got it... but then again I am awesome.  


Also, someone needs to go to Beswift's house(or cardboard box / highway underpass) hit him in the head a few times with a metal pole then steal his computer.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 28, 2006)

awf170 said:


> I got it... but then again I am awesome.
> 
> 
> Also, someone needs to go to Beswift's house(or cardboard box / highway underpass) hit him in the head a few times with a metal pole then steal his computer.



OK, Austin - that's damn funny...........an excellent idea.........:lol:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 29, 2006)

this has been my screen name for everything since middle school, i used to be fascinated with lamborghini's, the first screen name i tried to make on aim was "lamborghini" but it was taken, and so was "llamborghini", so i threw an extra i on the end and it worked, and i've stuck with it since, hopefully if i play my cards right sometday i will be able to afford one...


----------



## MarcHowes (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine is just my name 

Although for the curious I VERY often go by the name *UUGH* but I never started using that in the hiking forums..


----------



## AMAC2233 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine is a combination of my first name and last name, with my lucky numbers 2 and 3. This has always been my screen name for many things, and it's sometimes used as a nickname.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 5, 2006)

i never intended to post much online so i put .00001 second of thought into my name.  Both my knees have had acl repairs and it was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2006)

I wonder how Sponsor got his name...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 5, 2006)

Marc said:


> I wonder how Sponsor got his name...



Sponsor? I don't even know'er!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 5, 2006)

Marc said:


> I wonder how Sponsor got his name...



lol...and might I add, try to say it fast ten times

ct...look at the post above MarcHowes, then go take your meds :wink:


----------



## Brettski (Dec 12, 2006)

Had mine way before I took up the sport...used to play tons of street hockey...and wasn't very good, but played with a lot of fervor...so I got the name...because of Wayne Gretsky...so the poked fun at me and called my Brettsky I guess...it evolved into an "I"

Well I started playing Ice hockey after a short while, and I could skate, and played in three clubs a week...so when we got back to street it was a lot easier...it became then just "Ski"

Then I met my future wife, and she liked Brettski...then we picked up skiing...so then it really stuck....now I only coach street hockey, found an over 30 open hockey and do that once a week, and in between drag the family (see picture) to the mountain when we can...

Got the Hunter Big lift card, so we may get out more this year


----------



## Brettski (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, you have to like this namme

severine


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2006)

Brettski said:


> Well, you have to like this namme
> 
> severine



Easy there killer, that's my wife you're talking about!


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 12, 2006)

ummmm  I ski and I'm a dork...


----------



## Brettski (Dec 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Easy there killer, that's my wife you're talking about!





Hey, I didn't pick it


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2006)

Brettski said:


> Well, you have to like this namme
> 
> severine


Of course you do!   What do you like so much about it?  

I seem to recall having this discussion before on where my screen name came from and it led to some feisty conversation, LOL!


----------



## Brettski (Dec 13, 2006)

severine said:


> Of course you do!   What do you like so much about it?
> 
> I seem to recall having this discussion before on where my screen name came from and it led to some feisty conversation, LOL!




Girls rule


----------



## RIDEr (Dec 13, 2006)

My was fairly simple... I snowboard and I used to ride a RIDE snowboard... now I stick with small companies (Venture and sometimes Prior).


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2006)

Brettski said:


> Girls rule


Yeah... but what did you write 40 minutes before that?


----------



## Brettski (Dec 14, 2006)

severine said:


> Yeah... but what did you write 40 minutes before that?



ummmmm...nothing

And what do you mean grounded for another winter?

acl?


----------



## severine (Dec 14, 2006)

Nope.  Pregnant.  No skiing for me this season.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 17, 2006)

Most of all, I like to ski bumps, but I hardly ever can ski them to my satisfaction (desired style, speed, control, etc), thus they are my nemesis. I meshed the two words together.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 18, 2006)

severine said:


> Nope.  Pregnant.  No skiing for me this season.



Well congrats!!!!!!!

You could probably do cross country though


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, I felt it was time to bring this topic back to the main page.  We're in winter and have 400+ active members with some interesting screen names so let's here it.


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Mine's spelled "Paul" but its pronounced "Throatwobbler Mangrove"


----------



## Brettski (Feb 2, 2007)

How about X002548 as a screen name..is it taken?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2007)

as in a "dad " who luvs to Rip


----------

